# الرجاء الرد sciencedirect password



## هاني سليمان (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجاء تزويدي password and Id ل sciencedirect site للضرورة القصوي و بارك الله فيكم

http://www.sciencedirect.com

USERNAME:

PASSWORD: ​


----------



## eslam128 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

where is it


----------



## فغير (21 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.lib.ied.edu.hk/resources/database/titles.html
S9969750 /// 796579


----------



## amn_hassan (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء تزويدي password and Id ل sciencedirect site للضرورة القصوي و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فغير (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*salam 3alaikom *
*lien : http://www.lib.ied.edu.hk/resources/...se/titles.html
user name : S9969750 *
*passe word: 796579*​


----------



## rasdnet (8 أكتوبر 2010)

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nabeel2010 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

Sorry you can't have sciencedirect password unless you have memebership with them or student EU.


----------

